# Decoy hauler for ATV



## BROWNDOG

This is just a 10' stick of 1/2" rigid electrical conduit with back to back 90 degree bends, a couple of U bolts hold it on the front rack and a piece of square tubing with a pin in it keeps it from falling foward or backward.

You can fit a dozen bigfoots on it, keeps them high and dry.


----------



## Hoppsa

interesting idea!!!


----------



## quackingtim

I use a 10 foot flat bottom boat behind the ATV. No worries of the legs falling off.


----------



## quackingtim

That has to be the cleaniest ATV I have ever seen. My was that clean when it left the store, and that was the last time.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Daddy likey, may try to get something like that put together before I leave Wednesday.


----------



## wingaddict

what happens if you come to sudden stop when its loaded? seems to me like the conduit would just roll in the clamp? no matter how tight.

Interesting but I'll stick to a sled and my grain bags


----------



## BROWNDOG

wingaddict said:


> what happens if you come to sudden stop when its loaded? seems to me like the conduit would just roll in the clamp? no matter how tight.
> 
> Interesting but I'll stick to a sled and my grain bags


In the first picture on the right side there is a piece of square tubing that is pinned to the conduit and is attached to the back of the rack, this keeps the conduit from going forward or backward, when done for the day unpin the conduit, lossen clamps and fold the conduit back.

We still use a trailer as well but this doesn't take up any space and it adds at least a dozen decoys for each trip in and out of the field.


----------



## BROWNDOG

quackingtim said:


> I use a 10 foot flat bottom boat behind the ATV. No worries of the legs falling off.


All legs are glued and screwed


----------



## quackingtim

never thought about screwing them in. One more thing to do.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Came up with a modified design last night for our trip this weekend. Mounted poles to a 2x4 which is U-bolted to the rack on the 4 wheeler. Poles are bolted to the 2x4 to keep them from "rolling".

We made the poles entendable in 6 ft lengths, to about 10 ft on each side. We put one mount on the front part of the rear rack, one mount on the rear part of the rear rack. Bungees will be used to connect the two mounts together and keep them from falling forward, back, or side to side.

If the design holds up to that much weight, we should be able to carry about 40 or 50 decoys. If we can't use the extensions, we should still be able to carry about 2 dozen at a time.

I will try and get a picture of the setup this weekend...still bringing Otter sleds until our design is proven! :roll:

Thanks for the idea Browndog!


----------



## Jungda99

quackingtim said:


> never thought about screwing them in. One more thing to do.


black drywall screws work like a charm...I can't remember how long of screws we used but something like 2.5"s


----------



## duckbuster434

did that once and your decoys are high and dry till you get off the gravel. then there nothing but a muddy mess from the tires.It lasted one hunt with me and i took it off.


----------



## duckbuster434

did that once and your decoys are high and dry till you get off the gravel. then there nothing but a muddy mess from the tires.It lasted one hunt with me and i took it off.


----------

